# My observations with a poor DNP run.



## Celica (Jan 2, 2013)

I was running Dhacks*(had some laying around)* DNP for roughly 18 days or so, only doing 2 days at 500mg(last couple days) and everyday at 250mg. I ran it at a poor time as I'm mentally struggling with life, so to make this short my B.E.D(binge eating disorder) took over pretty much 14 of those days. Still lost weight, and I was eating easily 6-10k a day.

Now for my observations.

Regardless if I ate a **** ton or not, my body just won't digest food. I'll eat a whole medium(or sometimes a large) pizza with a dozen cookies, ice cream, etc and 6 hours*(when I wake up for my DNP dose)* later it all comes out as a sludgy paste kinda stuff. This was ROUTINE for those 18 days.

Pee is pretty much always yellow.

Sweating is exact same during eating as it would be if I wasn't.

500mg completely destroyed me and suffered from extreme dehydration*(was trying to sleep too much thinking it's the DNP disrupting sleep, turns out I was extremely dehydrated*). I had ALL the symptons of dehydration.

I worked out maybe 3 times during this entire run, and previously didn't workout for 3-4 weeks(again due to my own struggles, mentally. Life is a pain that I gotta crush sooner or later). And it seems that I maintained most my muscle.* (Taking account that I'm always flat, no pump, and inevitably losing some maturity in the muscles.)*

I lost weight for sure. I started at 191-192 and am hovering(my last dose was this morning) between 186-188 all seemingly coming from my stubborn points on my stomach. I have REALLY bad love handles and lower belly fat. My lowest weight was 177lbs*(6 weeks ago when **** got bad and I ballooned to 192 as mentioned.)* and in comparison, it looks better now than then practically. To only lose this little of weight during this duration due to my eating habits, I'd gladly take it since it all came from my stubborn places. I use to be obese at 260.

Low thyroid will **** your joints, muscles, and tendons. I have weak wrists/forearms and they act up when I use the computer a lot, and it's getting REALLY bad.

Keep a fan with you all the time. Don't even try and work a job that demands activity(it's not the energy, it's the sweating lol.)

You'll become very moody.

You'll ask yourself what normal feels like again LOL.

I was taking EC and VitC/E and Magnesium. If I'm still holding water, then that means I've lost more water than I thought.

For the few days I did stick with the diet, cravings were uncontrollably hard*(granted I do suffer from BED.)*

*
*

*
*

Please ask questions if you have any, I'll be as honest and personable as I can. This **** is a wonder, but only to be used in the hands of people who have a good will power and good knowledge.


----------



## Just_Bob (Feb 2, 2013)

Serious question, is binge eating disorder a legit psychological disorder or did you just make it up.


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

TBH, mate, if you suffer from BED, I'd not go near DNP until you get that sorted. I've studied DNP a lot, and taken notice of what my body tells me during cycles, and I have to say that your perspiration and heat are relational to the amount of carbs you ingest on DNP. A simple example is when I have my singular lunchtime coffee - I literally *light up*. The heat is quite amazing. Prior to that, I have very low carbs, so I barely feel the sides anymore.

You can't abuse this stuff. Taking 250mg and then eating 10k calories (which is astonishing in itself!) is asking for trouble. 500mg and I'm surprised you weren't hospitalised.

Take it easy, mate - when you're not in decent shape to begin with, this stuff isn't the answer. IMHO it should only be used for trimming the bits of fat you just can't get rid of, not just a crutch for doing the wrong thing from a dietary perspective in the first place...

BRS.


----------



## Celica (Jan 2, 2013)

Just_Bob said:


> Serious question, is binge eating disorder a legit psychological disorder or did you just make it up.


It's a legitimate disorder recognized by all fields of health. I hate to say that I suffer from it, it's gluttonous and disgusting.



BigRedSwitch said:


> TBH, mate, if you suffer from BED, I'd not go near DNP until you get that sorted. I've studied DNP a lot, and taken notice of what my body tells me during cycles, and I have to say that your perspiration and heat are relational to the amount of carbs you ingest on DNP. A simple example is when I have my singular lunchtime coffee - I literally *light up*. The heat is quite amazing. Prior to that, I have very low carbs, so I barely feel the sides anymore.
> 
> You can't abuse this stuff. Taking 250mg and then eating 10k calories (which is astonishing in itself!) is asking for trouble. 500mg and I'm surprised you weren't hospitalised.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the words. I agree with you 100%.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just_Bob said:


> Serious question, is binge eating disorder a legit psychological disorder or did you just make it up.


 :lol:


----------



## Just_Bob (Feb 2, 2013)

Hmm i just looked up the symtoms i think i have it to.

All these technical terms nowdays, all substituting for the word 'greedy'

I myself and many others have eaten 6+k kcals in a day, dont worry your not alone


----------



## Celica (Jan 2, 2013)

In a day is fine, but day after day, so many things trigger it. So many excuses, so much time wasted. It's real bad, believe me when I say I want it fixed.


----------



## Cforce (Apr 29, 2013)

I find I binge when I restrict myself too much, look into IIFYM.. since implementing it into my diet I find I'm much more steady.. but I wouldn't say I had a disorder just a greedy **** at times haha


----------

